
What problem are you trying to solve? - seagertp
https://medium.com/age-of-awareness/what-problem-are-you-trying-to-solve-cb4cc9706758
======
JSeymourATL
Related: Peter Diamandis - Problems Are Goldmines >
[https://www.diamandis.com/blog/problems-are-
goldmines](https://www.diamandis.com/blog/problems-are-goldmines)

~~~
seagertp
sounds right to me

------
java-man
This is actually a very good question to ask anybody: engineers, managers,
marketing, designers...

Too often I find that, within a single organization, different people working
on the same project are solving totally different problems.

~~~
seagertp
So true.

When I ask "What problem are you trying to solve?" most of the engineers I
talk with can't explain it at all. They're so solutions focused, they may as
well be saying, "But these go up to eleven."

